# Original Decals - Klunker 5



## BCBuddy (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi all,

i recently bought my first vintage bike - A klunker 5 in close to original condition (period replacement tires fitted) but the paintwork is showing its age, possibly repainted in areas. There is no rust showing through the paint.

I would like to repaint it all properly and re decal it all - but decals seen on ebay are over US$40 + Postage (US$40 to BC Canada) so does anyone know of a more sensibly priced decal set? or should I copy and airbrush to get the same look?

Some of the decals are not possible to airbrush - a small yellow decal on the frame with 'brakes may not be effectve when wet....' does anyone have / or do a copy of these and also a now closed local dealer decal (hoping to find someone with the old stock thrown in a box!)

well - lots of questions but I'm sure this is the start of a soon to follow collection - having always wanted a real cruiser (i'm a recent immigrant to Canada)

Thanks in advance for any help
Buddy


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 27, 2012)

*advice*






Not a bad bike to start your collection. Try "Memory Lane Classics" on the web. (Click) bike parts then (click) decals. I have a 1978 Klunker 5 also. Good bike to own for the end years of USA Schwinns. Good Luck.


----------



## BCBuddy (Jul 28, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks Cyberpaull,

I've had a look at the site - they seem to have most of what I need and at sensible prices. 

Buddy


----------



## vincev (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks Cyber, A guy is bringing me a Klunker 5 on tuesday .It has all its decals but it could use a paint job to look nice.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 29, 2012)

*klunker 5*



vincev said:


> Thanks Cyber, A guy is bringing me a Klunker 5 on tuesday .It has all its decals but it could use a paint job to look nice.




Can't wait to see a Picture of it.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 29, 2012)

*lets see picture*



BCBuddy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i recently bought my first vintage bike - A klunker 5 in close to original condition (period replacement tires fitted) but the paintwork is showing its age, possibly repainted in areas. There is no rust showing through the paint.
> 
> ...




Post picture


----------



## BCBuddy (Jul 29, 2012)

*Photo of my Klunker 5*

Cyber as you wanted a pic...


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 30, 2012)

*picture*



BCBuddy said:


> Cyber as you wanted a pic...
> 
> View attachment 59538




Well from what I can see it looks nice. I clicked the picture could not get it to enlarge.   I think the file you loaded was too small.


----------



## BCBuddy (Jul 30, 2012)

*2nd try at pics*






cyberpaull said:


> Well from what I can see it looks nice. I clicked the picture could not get it to enlarge.   I think the file you loaded was too small.





I took it with my phone...
I'll try again... That seems to have worked... along with the decal (yellow one) that I would really like to get.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 30, 2012)

BCBuddy said:


> View attachment 59597
> 
> 
> I took it with my phone...
> ...





It looks nice great find.


----------



## cyclebuster (Aug 4, 2012)

heres mine, i need a decal set too, but i wont repaint it. just put them on a original paint guard. wait until you see how much its gonna cost you to replace those tie wraps used instead of the solid gold chrome cable clamps!!! EEEWWWW!!!


----------



## BCBuddy (Aug 6, 2012)

cyclebuster said:


> wait until you see how much its gonna cost you to replace those tie wraps used instead of the solid gold chrome cable clamps!!! EEEWWWW!!!
> 
> 
> Hey Cyclebuster,
> ...


----------



## vincev (Aug 6, 2012)

Heres the one I picked up for pretty cheap.Its all original.Still has the Positron stem shifter,unmolested except tires.the Arizona sun did a number on the paint.I wont repaint it.Just going to let it be a Klunker.


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 6, 2012)

*odd*



vincev said:


> Heres the one I picked up for pretty cheap.Its all original.Still has the Positron stem shifter,unmolested except tires.the Arizona sun did a number on the paint.I wont repaint it.Just going to let it be a Klunker.




It's strange for a bike that young to have paint like that.


----------



## vincev (Aug 7, 2012)

It has been used.The bike came from Arizona .It looks like a lot of its 34 years were spent there.The chrome ,solid cable Positron shifter are in great shape..I think the bike was left out in the sun too long.It could have used some "sun screen".lol


----------

